# Where to install sub amp in Mk4 wagon?



## Seatman (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi folks, I want to install my amp in the boot/trunk of my Mk4 golf estate/wagon but somewhere up the side and out of the way. I'm looking to be able to unplug the sub itself and take it out as and when I need to. I'll probably be looking at coming up with a better option for the sub at a later date like build a custom enclosure somewhere that's out of the way too but if I can locate the amp in a sweet spot for now that'd be cool. 

If anyone has cool pics of their installs fell free to show them off too


Cheers


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

3x Stereo RCA from Headunit,
Sub directly to 3+4 of the 4 channel amp, Front and Rear wired to the front and rear crossover input, midrange output goes to 1+2 of the 4 channel, for the midbass in the doors, and highrange goes to the smaller (yet really big for what I'm using it for) Clarion amp for the tweeters.


































I plan on making a custom sub enclosure on the left side in the cargo area, where the cd changer was. I've cleaned up the wiring and am putting most of it back together today. I'll get some finished pictures when I am there today.


----------

